# Lets see your fancy bits



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Very preeeety!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Kevin, that is very unique. I don't think I have ever seen one that the sway bars were attached that way, they probably don't have much signal?. Have you used it? How does it feel? And the spoon is different too....wow....tell me more about it!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Here is a couple of Flemings...


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Kevin, that is very unique. I don't think I have ever seen one that the sway bars were attached that way, they probably don't have much signal?. Have you used it? How does it feel? And the spoon is different too....wow....tell me more about it!


I've told you about all I know. I posted it on a facebook group (Californio Traditions) to see what I could find out.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Here's a couple I picked up awhile back in a junk box at an auction for $5. 

The first is a Crockett, the second I have no clue...looks cool on the wall anyway.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

You want to double your money?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hmm, I don't know if this one qualifies as "fancy" or not but it's the only one I have. The rest of mine are very simple and, as Kevin said, utilitarian. :lol: 

I have no idea on the maker, I don't think it's marked anywhere though I haven't looked close. I found it a couple of years ago in a box in the tack room along with an assortment of other 40 year old tack LOL. Dad says that there was a hackamore horseman in Kansas that gave it to him about 40 years ago or so. As far as he knows, it's never been on a horse. Apparently this guy just had it hanging on the wall in his living room.

I tried to clean it up a bit since these pictures were taken but it is still very rusty. If you guys know of a good rust remover that won't compromise the bit itself, I am open to suggestions.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Al Tietjen with a Mona Lisa port (thanks Cowchick, know what to call it now!)


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Look for a mark just below the bar. It looks like it could be a Crockett like the one I posted. Nobody I've showed the bit to have ever seen braces like the ones on my bit and now yours.

Polish the silver and wirebrush and oil the steel.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I don't see a pic Waresbear.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Ware, still no good.

Kevin, I'll look tomorrow if I remember and I'll give the wire brush and oil a shot. It doesn't have to be perfect because I'll likely never use it, but I would like it to look like it _didn't_ spend 40 years in a box in the tack room LOL.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Let me know if this worked...


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

waresbear said:


> Let me know if this worked...



I love that bit! I wish I had some fancy bits...


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Nice!!! Worked that time Waresbear.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Buckaroo Businesses Home <-- have amazing bits, their so fancy


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Evansk said:


> Buckaroo Businesses Home <-- have amazing bits, their so fancy


Love that link. Wish I had some young horses to show in a bosal, love some of the hangers they have. Like I need more tack, one of these days I will post a picture of my tackroom. It's beautiful and embarrassing what I have.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

waresbear said:


> Love that link. Wish I had some young horses to show in a bosal, love some of the hangers they have. Like I need more tack, one of these days I will post a picture of my tackroom. It's beautiful and embarrassing what I have.



you can "never" have too much tack.. haha i mean.. uh.. of course u dont need more tack!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

kevinshorses said:


> You want to double your money?


Haha, NO. :wink:

Wares, that's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

kevinshorses said:


> I like to see fancy bits of any style but particularly spades. Anybody got any fancy bits they'd like to show off? I would like to remind you that this is not a thread to critique any bits for functionality or "harshness". This is strictly a thread appreciating the beauty and craftmanship of the bits.
> 
> 
> This is an old Crockett made spade that my dad gave me.


Very fancy bit Kevin 
treasure it


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

all your bits are very fancy


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I enjoy looking at the old bit pics when they get posted. 

I watch the junk boxes at the local auctions but I never get so lucky. I did pick up an old and still very much usuable pre civil war cowboy saddle once for $25 at an auction. I almost kept it but decided to throw it up on ebay. Sold for nearly $2,500. I had no idea what I had. I just like the old saddles and figured a good leather saddle in using condition was worth 3 or 4 hundred dollars. Only had one horse at the time it would have fit and she had 4 saddles and was a senior citizen already. One of these days I'll get a repro like it. Maybe...I just plotz around on trails so looks aren't so important these days. I suppose some of the tack I've had most of my life might be considered vintage at this point but it is all using stuff and not for show.

Keep posting those old bits. I like it.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

Ok. Funny story. I went to my first auction last Tuesday and was amazed and grossed out at the stuff people bought. ( and offered to sell of that matter )

I'm a city girl moved to the country. We tossed our broken and worn out thingamibobs. 

So they were auctioning off bits with nasty cobwebs and grossness stuck to them and I was amazed. Who would buy a $3 bit that looked like it dated to WWI?? Put that in my horse's mouth?? NO WAY. 

you guys hang this on walls? Really?? Huh. 

My next auction you know I will be bidding on gross bits and headstalls now.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Here is a couple of Elko, Nevada Garcias...

An Elko Star snaffle, and a Las Cruces


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Do you use your bits Cowchick?


----------



## OurLizardsHope (Feb 19, 2012)

I want to get one like this! Kelly Silver Star Antique Brown Snaffle With Crystals - Horse


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

waresbear said:


> Do you use your bits Cowchick?


Yes we do for the most part. Like those Garcias I just posted, we use those on a regular basis. We don't use that half breed Fleming(it was a gift from my hubbys dad) but I used to use the Fleming snaffle but the copper mouthpiece has gotten pretty chewed up. The bit like yours that we have we use too.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Ok, then I will have to use mine, but thinking hearts is kinda girly for a gelding....


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

waresbear said:


> Ok, then I will have to use mine, but thinking hearts is kinda girly for a gelding....



LOL, maybe you could hang it on him with a more masculine looking headstall to offset the girliness.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I "gifted" myself with an expensive show headstall last year, $300, so I must get my money's worth out it. I am pretty sure the reins won't fit throw the end of that bit, so narrower reins or is there some sort of attachment I need?


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

waresbear said:


> I "gifted" myself with an expensive show headstall last year, $300, so I must get my money's worth out it. I am pretty sure the reins won't fit throw the end of that bit, so narrower reins or is there some sort of attachment I need?


You need rein chains and romel reins. hold on to your wallet when you go to buying them.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

waresbear said:


> I "gifted" myself with an expensive show headstall last year, $300, so I must get my money's worth out it. I am pretty sure the reins won't fit throw the end of that bit, so narrower reins or is there some sort of attachment I need?


OOOh cool, please post a pic!

Traditionally you would attach rein chains and a set of romel reins.
You can see in the pictures how the rein chains attach, and also so how the ends of the reins attach to the chains. We put little thongs of leather for connectors so the reins can be taken on and off easily. And sometimes the ends of the rein chains won't allow for the diameter of the reins.
Also this handy when you are not using the setup then you can take the reins off and hang them properly. Depending on the length of the chains and reins if you were to leave them on for any length of time, it would kink up your rawhide. Or if you don't take them off you can hang the bridle upside down from the reins and that keeps them nice and straight.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

*We got a new Gee Gaw....*

Pretty excited...we got a new Grijalva spade yesterday....

We really like it, I am digging the copper roller on the spoon and the spacing and height of the braces. It's very well balanced.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Ultra nice!


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

these bits are so beautiful, and I seem to be seeing them more and more.... could someone explain the mechanics to me? where does it apply pressure, is there any warning before action, etc? Also, in what discipline is a bit like this appropriate?

thanks, and keep the pics coming!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

They are traditional Vaquero or Californio style bits. This style of horsemanship has gone mainstream. It was more of a regional style. The idea is to preserve the mouth and communicate with the horse through signal rather leverage or pain. I posted some videos below about the Spade bit. However there are two steps beforehand, the Hackamore/Bosal, and the two-rein. (the first two videos posted by Martin Black) These guys can explain it way better than my self...plus in the videos they play some good tunes


----------



## Big Black Crow (Feb 29, 2012)

Did Ted Flowers do bit work? MHfoundations's second bit has "Floweresque" looking silver work. 

5 bucks...lucky dog, I'm guessing you could get some big bucks on the last two.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Subbing


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Big Black Crow said:


> Did Ted Flowers do bit work? MHfoundations's second bit has "Floweresque" looking silver work.
> 
> 5 bucks...lucky dog, I'm guessing you could get some big bucks on the last two.


It does have that look to it, don't it? Not sure if he did bit work, you would of thought so as to match the saddles!

LOL, my husband and I think of our bits as our "usable savings account"....


----------



## HanginH (Mar 2, 2012)

Sadly don't have any bits to show but since we are on the topic I was just wondering if anyone has order/used any of the bridle bits that Martin Black Sells on his webiste. I know that they are not the best out there but might be a decent place to start looking at some. Heres the link in case anyone hasn't seen them.
Traditional Rawhide and Leather Gear For Sale you have to scroll to the bottom to see the bits that he has.

Thanks


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

HanginH said:


> Sadly don't have any bits to show but since we are on the topic I was just wondering if anyone has order/used any of the bridle bits that Martin Black Sells on his webiste. I know that they are not the best out there but might be a decent place to start looking at some. Heres the link in case anyone hasn't seen them.
> Traditional Rawhide and Leather Gear For Sale you have to scroll to the bottom to see the bits that he has.
> 
> Thanks


From what I can tell those are Francos. One of the better spades we have is actually a Franco. We have a few of them, some I like, some I don't. 
I like them better than a Paul Garcia.(Don't waste your money) I like my Garcia's from Capriola's. But I tell you what- after handling a Grijalva...you'd throw all of those in a ditch....


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

This is about how fancy it gets around here:


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

^^^ I love my square port bit! Every horse I ride it in seems to like it too.

Nice QHriderKE!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

It's a nice bit  They're kinda dirty too... my mom's horse rides in the square port all the time... and she likes to slobber and chomp.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Love these..

There are always a ton of these at our little auctions but I just have no use for them so I've never bought any..They go for like $2 or so a piece..


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

my bits are boring....


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

DrumRunner said:


> Love these..
> 
> There are always a ton of these at our little auctions but I just have no use for them so I've never bought any..They go for like $2 or so a piece..



$2????


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Yep..Hardly anyone here knows what they are..just a bunch of old farmers with old bits in their barn and throw them in the box to make a few dollars..I'll have to go to the auction and see if I can find a few nice ones..


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Do it! I would love to see what you come up with!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

$2 you can't go wrong!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

lol Alright..It's a few weeks until another auction but I'll go when I can and see what I can find..


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Heck, if you get lucky, you might end up paying $2 for a bit that is actually worth $500+.

And, even if you don't get lucky, you'd still have some fancy decoration for your living room or tack room. That's what I recently did with all the old bits that I don't/won't use anymore. They weren't worth enough to try to sell them so I just hung them in the tack room as decor.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

This is a Les Vogt bit I bought for my former horse, Red. It is hanging in my tack closet at the barn. It will be hanging on the wall of my "girl cave" when I get it painted and pulled together!!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

smrobs said:


> Heck, if you get lucky, you might end up paying $2 for a bit that is actually worth $500+.


Ha, I wish..I will definitely have a stroke if I come across a $500 bit..


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

DrumRunner said:


> Ha, I wish..I will definitely have a stroke if I come across a $500 bit..


That is about what they worth, of course depending on the maker, style and condition. Garcias start at $375 new. Francos are the same. (That is what the Les Vogt bit above is, not to be confused with the old Vogt bits) Anything vintage will be considerably more. And same with custom made ones depending on the maker. Ernie Marsh's starting price is $2500!

I hope you find something, that would be cool!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm definitely going to go look now.. I know a bunch of old farmers that will let me dig through their barns too.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Make sure you share with your horseforum friends!!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I will! If I find anything interesting worth something I may sell it to you..


----------

